# 1st attempt at Ginger beer (my recipe)



## chromesphere (8/1/15)

Hey guys,

New to brewing but am enjoying the hobby (obsessed one might say).

Decided I wanted to make a ginger beer for my wife / mum and ahh...myself (I love the stuff) so bought some ingredients.
So far this is what I have:

1 x Coopers Ginger Beer Can
1kg Organic Raw sugar
500g Dark Muscovato Sugar
~ 420grams Ginger Root
2 Cinnemon Sticks
2 Cloves
1 Lemon

So its a pretty pimped up CGB kit i guess, thinking I almost didn't even need the can! Oh well...Anyway, my plan was to basically boil all this stuff (bar the CGB can) for 30mins approximately, then add the lot (included ginger pulp, sticks, cloves etc) into the FV, then add the can goop. Top up to 23litres. Then pitch either can yeast or some S-04 I have.

Firstly, just wondering if I'm on the right track, this seems to be roughly what I'm seeing others doing. Are there any errors in my ingredients? ABV should be about 5-5.5%?

Secondly, that Dark Muscovado. I was going to get dark brown sugar but saw that and thought it sounded more appealing. just wondering if it will 'go' with the other ingredients.

Thanks for any help or opinion!

CS


----------



## Grott (8/1/15)

Hi, your recipe is sound and should be a pretty good drop. 5.5% after bottling sounds about right. Are you going to put the ginger root pulp in a hop type bag or just straight into the fermenter? If you add straight into the fermenter don't use your sediment restrictor on the end of the tap as this will block up quickly when bottling.
Personally I wouldn't boil the ginger and other ingredients but rather bring water to the boil, turn off and then add, lid on pot and steep for 60 mins. (only my opinion).
Cheers and enjoy.


----------



## chromesphere (8/1/15)

Thanks Grott! Say, why would you reckon steeping instead of boiling? Just curious as I have no experience whatsoever.

Really looking forward to brewing this one up. I love ginger beer and this recipe has me salivating! 

Edit: I was going to actual process the ginger root and just throw it all in the water, then transfer that to the FV. I suppose I could use a muslin bag, and then dump the brew water AND bag full of steep root and spices into the FV. Prevent clogging up the tap.


----------



## Grott (8/1/15)

I believe steeping brings out the real ginger flavour which will continue during fermentation whereas boiling tends to make the ginger rather bitter (imo)

A bag is the best option although I do like a few ginger "floaters" in the bottle. (Could add later)


----------



## Grott (8/1/15)

I forgot, if you use a bag make sure you sanitise it.
Cheers


----------



## chromesphere (8/1/15)

Excellent, thank you Grott, that's exactly what im after (real ginger flavour, not bitter)! I will thinly slice (not process) the ginger and put it all in the muslin bag / transfer the lot into the FV after steeping.

I have another question  With regard to the yeast, I have two options, a safale S-04 or 1 or 2 satchels of coppers yeast (one from the can, one left over from another brew). Which do you think would be better? I like the idea of low attenuation of the safale to make the ginger sweeter, but hopefully not too sweet...not sure about this one...

Edit: I will santise before it gets steeped and then transfer the pots worth to the FV, hope this is ok


----------



## Grott (8/1/15)

I'd go with the 2 coopers yeast as you need to eat up all the sugar, I'll be interested in how it turns out.
Cheers


----------



## chromesphere (8/1/15)

Done! Thanks for your time Grott, youve been a huge help! ill try and remember to update this thread with my results!

EDIT: THe smells coming out of my kitchen at the moment are quite wonderful


----------



## jongylary (11/1/15)

How's the brew going buddy. I have ginger growing in my garden just about ready for harvest and brewing. I usually grate lemon lime and ginger in the processor then steep the same way grot told you. Perhaps you should try honey in one of your next batches. Gives a nice mead after taste. Nice and mellow.


----------



## wynnum1 (11/1/15)

Cream of tartar is in a lot of ginger beer recipe adding a small amount cayenne pepper or chilli is an option. Coopers Ginger Beer Can has artificial sweetener which ruins flavor.


----------



## chromesphere (11/1/15)

wynnum1 said:


> Coopers Ginger Beer Can has artificial sweetener which ruins flavor.


 ^This. Seriously, this recipe could be a 10/10 if it wasn't for that artificial sweetener. Its still a 7/10 (so far). Its quite nice. But adding lemonade is necessary to dull that horrible artificial sweetener after taste. I've been drinking the hydrometer sample with a bit of lemonade / soda water (sweeten to taste) and if it wasn't for that damn sweeter...it would be better then Bundaberg which I'm quite fond of. 

So far its on 1.029 (haven't tested today). OG was 1.040, so its got a long way to go. When its done and bottled I will probably have to add a couple shots of lemonade when i have a glass to dull that aftertaste. I really cant stand the taste of artificial sweetener, its just horrid...

If I was going to do it again, I would spend the $12 on the CGB can on more ginger, forget the sweetness at the beginning and add it at the end (in the glass as im pouring the GB if you know what I mean). Or, just forget the sweetness all together! Prob need a [email protected]#$load of ginger though, 1-1.5kg, plus ginger powder, plus maybe even some jar ginger. Would be worth a try though, definitely a future recipe.

This particular recipe of mine above has a HUGE ginger hit. My wife was coughing on it lol That's how I like it though and glad it is strong, as I said, needs lemonade added anyway.

EDIT: If I was going all natural / no CGB, I would definitely mince the ginger to get more flavour out of the root inside of thinly slicing.


----------



## Grott (12/1/15)

I haven't noticed the artificial sugar in the CGB after bottling, perhaps due to maturing or added ginger. I used to add a bottle (750ml) of Bundaberg GB cordial but can't seem to get this now so add the Bickfords. This will solve the sweetness problem. Grating ginger root or using a food processor (don't forget to sanitise) will give stronger ginger flavouring but as said before don't add to fermenter after steeping without the use of a bag ( to stop filler/tap blocking when bottling). 
I'll bet your current brew will be just great in 4 to 6 weeks in the bottle.
Cheers


----------



## chromesphere (13/1/15)

Thanks Grott! Seriously, its not bad at all despite the artificial sweeter, its still very nice. My wife and I are fighting over the hydrometer sample each night 

If GB has the same improvement with bottle conditioning as beer, it will be excellent!


----------



## mattyg8 (22/1/15)

going to do a similar recipe any hints or things you would change


----------



## chromesphere (22/1/15)

Leave out the coopers ginger beer kit and back sweeten  But that opens up a whole new can of worms. You'd need at least a kilo of ginger + jarred ginger + powder (I would imagine).

My ginger beer has a strong alcohol and ginger kick. Not sure the % but its pretty strong...! By adding approx. 1/4 lemonade, disguises the horrid artificial sweetener taste and pulls back the alcohol % so that works out well, cause imo, its too strong where it is. It TASTES like its on 6-6.5% already (without bottle conditioning). 

Anyway, apart from that bloody sweetener raining on the parade everything else is fine. Its actually still going, last 2 readings have been ~ 1.002 so if its the same today going to CC probably tomorrow and bottle on the weekend, sun or mon.

As far as the flavour goes, this recipe makes bunderberg look like lemonade. Really smacks you in the face, very spicy and throaty. Ill post my recipe notes here tonight if you want to take a look at them.\

There is no way I would bother with just the kit + sugar. I don't think it would be that palatable to be honest...Maybe im fussy...

EDIT: Should mention 4 women have tried it so far, one that doesn't like ginger, and all 4 gave it the thumbs up. 5 including my own thumb 

EDIT AGAIN: Just noticed I said in the opening of this thread "top up to 23 litres". Actually went much less then that. 19 or possibly 18 litres. The level is on about 19 or 20, but didn't account for the muslin bag full of ginger, so probably more like 19 or even 18. Could account for the extra alcohol as well.


----------



## mattyg8 (22/1/15)

I've already got a Morgan kit and will be kegging... Look forward to ya notes


----------



## chromesphere (22/1/15)

No problem Matty! Say does the Morgan kit have artificial sweetener? I think they all do? Its a shame theres no much other option apart from no sugar at all or back sweetening...Anyway, heres my notes. THis is my first recipe so its probably a mess but hopefully should help you. 
Cheers

_08/01/2015_
*Dragons Breath Ginger Beer*
_Pimped Coopers Ginger Beer_

Ingredients:
1 x Coopers Ginger Beer Can
1kg Organic Raw sugar
500g Dark Muscovato Sugar
~ 400 grams Ginger Root
2 Cinnemon Sticks
2 Cloves
1 Lemon

Boiled 2 litres of water. Added sugars and dissolved. Take off heat. Added muslin bag containing all spices and root and lemon to the pot and steeped for 60 mins. Poured all ingredients including muslin bag with ginger, cinnamon, cloves and lemon into FV. Added Coopers GB kit. Topped up to 19 litres. Temp was ~30. Put FV in fridge for 30mins, dropped to 25 degrees then pitched 2 packets of coopers kit yeast (ale). Ferment temp set to 19 degrees.

08/01/2015 OG: 1.040
09/01/2015 – 1.039
10/01/2015 – 1.029
11/01/2015 – ~ Measurement not taken
12/01/2015 - ~ 1.020 (difficult to degas)
13/01/2015 - ~ 1.016 (difficult to degas)
14/01/2015 - ~1.014 (difficult to degas)
15/01/2015 - ~1.010 (difficult to degas)
16/01/2015 - ~1.007 (difficult to degas)
17/01/2015 - ~1.006 (difficult to degas)
18/01/2015 - ~1.003 (difficult to degas)
19/01/2015 - ~ 1.003-002 (difficult to degas)
20/01/2015 - ~ 1.002 (difficult to degas)
21/01/2015 - ~ 1.002 (difficult to degas)


----------



## mattyg8 (22/1/15)

Contains sweetener sucralose

I've got 1kg of dextrose or would raw sugar be better.. Also the Clove is Cinnemon?


----------



## chromesphere (23/1/15)

Yeah that sweetener, really detracts from the flavour. I have to add atleast 1/4 lemonade to disguise it. This , by the way, is from the hydrometer sample. Im not sure if / how ginger beer bottle conditions. It would be fantastic if that sweetener mellowed out over time though.

Not sure about what that will do (1kg dex instead of raw sugar). If your going to add dark brown sugar, might make up for the lack of flavour from the raw sugar.

Clove -> as in cloves  https://www.google.com.au/search?q=clove&safe=off&biw=1680&bih=881&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=RXvBVOqMLpKB8gXDwIGgCA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ
Id go 4 cloves instead of 2. I don't think 2 is even detectable. Don't go crazy with them though. They have a subtle but distinct flavour that will totally ruin anything with excessive amounts

Only other thing I would try is chilli powder. Give it even more of a kick. Very small amount though, 1/4 teaspoon goes along way. Might try that next time.


----------



## Mandy (15/2/15)

I made a Coopers ginger beer and it was terrible from that artificial sweetener. Leaves a horrible taste on the back of your tongue with that saccharine taste. Any tips on how to make it drinkable?


----------



## chromesphere (15/2/15)

yeah its pretty bad. Even with my exotic additional ingredients its still overpowering. But...my GB turned out quite alcoholic and syrupy which worked out well because i add 1/3 lemonade and the artificial sweetner is pretty much undetectable.


----------



## Mandy (15/2/15)

I will have to try mine with lemonade too and hope it masks the taste. I have just put a Colony West ginger beer into the fermenter, I'm told it's better without the artificial sweetener taste


----------



## chromesphere (16/2/15)

Thanks Mandy I will have to try that one next! If I was going to do it again, I would definitely use a ginger beer without the sweetner and then just back sweeten with lemonade or some desolved sugar.


----------



## Mandy (16/2/15)

I'll let you know how it goes, it's bubbling away in the fermenter at the moment.


----------



## chromesphere (16/2/15)

That would be awesome thanks Mandy!


----------



## robfromdublin (17/2/15)

I'm keen to try something along these lines with the Morgans kit. I've got a stout in my ferment fridge at the moment, but I'm keen to get this on the go for an event in a few weeks time. Do you think it's important to control temperature as tightly as you would with beer? I'll be using kit yeasts which are a bit more forgiving but I don't want to ruin it obviously


----------



## onrbikes (13/3/15)

I too made a coopers ginger beer but after letting it sit for a whopping 9 months, is too die for.
A long time to just look at

20litres warm water
1 cooper ginger beer kit
1kg dextrose
1cup packed brown sugar
3 litres pineapple juice

I steeped these ingredients and added it to the mix
30g grated ginger
3 crushed cinnamon sticks 
3 crushed cloves


----------



## BottloBill (13/3/15)

I found adding chilli's and raisins is also a good addition and are commonly used when making it from scratch.


----------



## Kingy (14/3/15)

robfromdublin said:


> I'm keen to try something along these lines with the Morgans kit. I've got a stout in my ferment fridge at the moment, but I'm keen to get this on the go for an event in a few weeks time. Do you think it's important to control temperature as tightly as you would with beer? I'll be using kit yeasts which are a bit more forgiving but I don't want to ruin it obviously


 i usually let my gingers ferment at ambient.


----------



## Croc_TFNQ (26/3/15)

Mandy said:


> I will have to try mine with lemonade too and hope it masks the taste. I have just put a Colony West ginger beer into the fermenter, I'm told it's better without the artificial sweetener taste


I looked at the Colony West brew when I bought my Morgans was intrigued by the "sodium cyclamate" content as I did not know what it is ? well I do now and NO thank you very much .
""
*Sodium cyclamate* (sweetener code 952) is an artificial sweetener. It is 30–50 times sweeter than sucrose (table sugar), making it the least potent of the commercially used artificial sweeteners. It is often used with other artificial sweeteners, especially saccharin; the mixture of 10 parts cyclamate to 1 part saccharin is common and masks the off-tastes of both sweeteners.[1] It is less expensive than most sweeteners, including sucralose, and is stable under heating."
Then this
'in October 1970 the Food and Drug Administration under a new FDA commisssioner banned cyclamate completely from all food and drug products in the United States...."

Abbott Laboratories claimed that its own studies were unable to reproduce the 1969 study's results, and, in 1973, Abbott petitioned the FDA to lift the ban on cyclamate. This petition was eventually denied in 1980 by FDA Commissioner Jere Goyan.[7] Abbott Labs, together with the Calorie Control Council (a political lobby representing the diet foods industry), filed a second petition in 1982. Although the FDA has stated that a review of all available evidence does not implicate cyclamate as a carcinogen in mice or rats,[8] cyclamate remains banned from food products in the United States. The petition is now held in abeyance, though not actively considered.[9] It is unclear whether this is at the request of Abbott Labs or because the petition is considered to be insufficient by the FDA. :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## chromesphere (26/3/15)

My tastebuds tell me artificial sweetener is horrid for a reason 

I would make a dry ginger ale and back sweeten. Looks like its the only option anyway!


----------



## LiquidGold (26/3/15)

Did you have much left to age after all those samples?  I think I almost did as much sampling with my first ginger beer and also found it definitely improved with time in the bottles.

I've been meaning to brew my 3rd batch which is going to be the first without a kit. Got 1.5kg of ginger all prepped in the freezer just been a bit lazy.

Adding mint and/or lime juice in the glass can help cover the sweetener a bit.


----------



## chromesphere (26/3/15)

Yes, I have been going nuts on beer at the moment so I actually have a box left! Had some the other night. 50/50 with lemonade, tastes like Bundaberg GB (that's a compliment btw). Very refreshing.


----------



## Doug the Drinker (30/3/15)

artificial sweetneer - a home brew killer in my opinion


----------



## mattyg8 (31/3/15)

what sort of yeast do ya use on your ginger beer


----------

